# Photography Name?



## RK.D

Hello there!

I am an amateur and enthusiastic photographer . I am planning to start up a page on facebook. Am just looking for a name. Can anyone suggest me a creative name?

I would go with the usual FIRSTNAME-LASTNAME Photography thing. But that's really dull. 

What's your opinion and kindly share a good name if possible.

I'm new here and if this isn't allowed, Please let me know

Thanks!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Creative Photography


----------



## Josh66

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Creative Photography



"Creative Photography, by [your name]"


Isn't a name kind of a personal thing?  How can we, random people that have no clue about you with your whole one post, suggest a name that 'fits' you?


----------



## rexbobcat

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Creative Photography



But that doesn't rhyme...

Why not just post your photos on your personal FB page? If you're an amateur and not going into business then why do you want to market a business-like image?


----------



## 480sparky

Scarface Imagery.


----------



## thetrue

rexbobcat said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative Photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that doesn't rhyme...
> 
> Why not just post your photos on your personal FB page? If you're an amateur and not going into business then why do you want to market a business-like image?
Click to expand...

The prehistoric feline makes a good point. If you want a separate page for it, make a page. "Joe Johnson's Photos"


----------



## Josh66

rexbobcat said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative Photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that doesn't rhyme...
> 
> Why not just post your photos on your personal FB page? If you're an amateur and not going into business then why do you want to market a business-like image?
Click to expand...

I can certainly see the benefit of keeping clients and potential clients from seeing the random crap that we all post to Facebook...  Having a separate place for them makes sense.

What doesn't make sense is assuming that complete strangers will have any clue about how you should brand yourself.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

While thinking about a name, think about how it will work for a logo too.


----------



## rexbobcat

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> I can certainly see the benefit of keeping clients and potential clients from seeing the random crap that we all post to Facebook...  Having a separate place for them makes sense.
> 
> What doesn't make sense is assuming that complete strangers will have any clue about how you should brand yourself.



But that's what I don't understand. If you're an amateur without all of the business fixin's then why would you want to build clients?

I say that you should just set it up as a personal page without some cliched name. That way you can choose to go into business in the future if you wish, or it can just be a page to showcase your hobby. Everybody wins...


----------



## RK.D

Thank you for the constructive comments (Apart from jokes ofcourse!).

To get a basic idea, my name is Raj Kumar D and I would go ahead and name it RKD Photography, But am looking for something different rather than using my name in order to market my photos. 

I am worried about legal issues if I use a name (if someone has the same name). Anyone has experience in this kind of stuff?

I just do it by hobby that's all , Not really a type of guy who makes his living on photography,so just a creative name would be great!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Creative Name Photography?


----------



## Josh66

RK.D said:


> I am worried about legal issues if I use a name (if someone has the same name). Anyone has experience in this kind of stuff?



Legally, I don't think you have anything to worry about.  If you use your name, there's always the chance that somebody else has the same name...  It's been a while since I've really read up on it, but from what I can remember, you can't stop someone else from using their own name.  So, while there may be somebody else out there with the same name as you (hopefully geographically separated from you) that shouldn't stop you from naming your business (or whatever it will be) after yourself.

But, you know, _everybody_ uses their name, so it's kind of boring...  I would try to think of something else if you can.


----------



## 480sparky

If you're contemplating eventually 'going pro', pick a name you can secure the domain for.


----------



## flow

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Creative Name Photography?



I have to say, this does have a certain appeal.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Names for a photography business, any ideas? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers


----------



## Sw1tchFX

*UNIQUE MOMENTS CAPTURED IN TIME BY "YOUR NAME" FINE ART PHOTOGRAPHY*

Seriously though, unless it's a REAL studio (not your damn house), doing REAL commercial work (not weddings and babies), just make it your name. the biggest plus is that checks written to you can be either personal or business wo it's easy to hide


----------



## thetrue

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Names for a photography business, any ideas? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers


Not only do I love his suggestion, but he's risen from the dead and learned how to use a computer to make it!


----------



## texkam

> While thinking about a name, think about how it will work for a logo too.


White Space


----------



## flow

Maybe base it on the type of photos you want to do. I know a few photographers personally, mostly they just do the name thing. But the ones that are different - the name specifically evokes the subject and/or their personal style.
Also, I don't think you have to worry about 'same name' legal issues unless you actually try to file for a legal business operating name. Even then, if they're in a different state, probably still OK. Just for a FB page ... I don't see why anyone would care.


----------



## Tee

Passionate Photography

or

Whimsical Images


----------



## o hey tyler

Tee said:
			
		

> Passionate Photography
> 
> or
> 
> Whimsical Images



Whimsically Passionate Photographic Images


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Prints Charming Photography


----------



## o hey tyler

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Prints Charming Photography



I just threw up


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Prints Charming Photography  < No Joke.


----------



## laynea24

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Prints Charming Photography





			
				o hey tyler said:
			
		

> I just threw up



I saw that watermarked on a fb friend's photo today! Hahaha


----------



## thetrue

Sw1tchFX said:


> Prints Charming Photography  < No Joke.


Wow


----------



## nathfromslg

Yo Yo Photography


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Sw1tchFX said:


> Prints Charming Photography  < No Joke.



:shock:


----------



## Light Guru

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Prints Charming Photography



There are already 3 Facebook pages by that name. 

I say just use the name "Yet Another Facebook Photography Page"


----------



## RK.D

I gave a thought guys and this Is what I could come up with

" Thru RK's Lens ". I'm missing something. Can someone correct me and improvise it? (RK is my name!) or something very similar!

I would like to thank each and everyone for your constructive feedback! I really appreciate it!! 

Thank you!


----------



## thetrue

Actually, that's not bad for a photo page. I wouldn't necessarily use it as a business name, but it's kind of catchy.


----------



## nycphotography

"Yo.  My Shizz."


----------



## RK.D

"Thru RK's Eye" and "Thru RK's Lens" are my choices.

Can anyone improve further please?


----------



## KmH

I wonder how many Facebook accounts use (whatever name here) Photography?

500,000+?


----------



## thetrue

I'm almost willing to bet over 1M, possibly by a lot.


----------



## KmH

So, if 100,000 of those also have a 'creative' name, you're still lost, mired, buried, in the cacophony of 100,000 creative names.


----------



## Light Guru

RK.D said:


> "Thru RK's Eye" and "Thru RK's Lens" are my choices.
> 
> Can anyone improve further please?



To cheesy in my opinion.


----------



## thetrue

RK.D - are you trying to sell your work/services or are you just trying to showcase your photos? Lets straighten that out first...


----------



## RK.D

I'm not going to sell my photography. I'm just show casing it that's it 

This is the reason for my photography name


----------



## KmH

Selling, "marketing", or 'showcasing'- Facebook is still inundated, just super saturated with (whatever name here) Photography accounts.

What used to be the family photo album, or a shoe box full of small print, is now a bunch of online, world wide, social media pages.

You know why they are called "Friends' don't you? Because Friends is a lot easier to spell than - acquaintances. :lmao:


----------



## thetrue

Keith, you seem to be anti-social media...how come?


----------



## Richichi

This is all for FB right ?:crazy::crazy::crazy:? way too much thought going into this IMHO !


----------



## RK.D

- Removed -


----------



## o hey tyler

RD's loosely chronological photo display page?

Still In Life Photography?


----------



## RK.D

- Removed -


----------



## o hey tyler

RK.D said:
			
		

> Still In life?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Life In a Flash
> In a Flash
> Snap Shot Photography
> A Moment Captured
> 
> What do you feel it's better?



Snapshot photography.

/thread


----------



## thetrue

o hey tyler said:


> RK.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still In life?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Life In a Flash
> In a Flash
> Snap Shot Photography
> A Moment Captured
> 
> What do you feel it's better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snapshot photography.
> 
> /thread
Click to expand...

Yep.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Winkz Productions.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

CrAzY BeAuTiFuL PhOtOgRaPhY?



Has anybody who has asked for our help with naming, EVER used one of our ideas!


----------



## o hey tyler

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> CrAzY BeAuTiFuL PhOtOgRaPhY?
> 
> Has anybody who has asked for our help with naming, EVER used one of our ideas!



SabrinaO?


----------



## rexbobcat

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> CrAzY BeAuTiFuL PhOtOgRaPhY?
> 
> Has anybody who has asked for our help with naming, EVER used one of our ideas!



That domain has already been registered.  Do you have any other really good suggestions?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

o hey tyler said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrAzY BeAuTiFuL PhOtOgRaPhY?
> 
> Has anybody who has asked for our help with naming, EVER used one of our ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SabrinaO?
Click to expand...


Yeah. I miss her.


----------



## o hey tyler

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Yeah. I miss her.



You... Might be the only one.


----------



## mishele

o hey tyler said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I miss her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You... Might be the only one.
Click to expand...

No...I miss her too.


----------



## o hey tyler

mishele said:
			
		

> No...I miss her too.



Weirdos!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Uh O! She appears to be MIA! Left a customer hanging according to her Facebook page.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I miss GeorgieGirl too. LOL


----------



## o hey tyler

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> I miss GeorgieGirl too. LOL



Ugh...


----------



## mishele

I miss LightSpeed! Can we bring him back for just a couple of weeks?


----------



## .SimO.

I wanted to go with Seal but some rat bastard musician took it. So now I will go with either Sting or Fabio.  Haven't decided yet.  

I do like the "Creative Name Photography".


----------



## Sw1tchFX

THE WIZARD OF ART


----------



## runnah

Super Awesome Photo Wow!


----------



## IByte

Hyper global interwebs


----------



## Mully

The f stops here.


----------

